# Siphon hand pump??



## ORANGE (May 14, 2011)

Hi, I have a 55 gallon tank and I want to get something to make cleaning the tank and water changes easy. 
I do not want to get one of those Pythons that connect to the sink because I heard they are not durable and also I don't want to fool around with adapters. 

Is there a siphon with a hand pump on it that has a tube that is 25 feet or longer? I would use that to get the siphon going and let the water go into a drain. And then to refill, I'd put it under a sink. 

Links are appreciated.


----------



## Austins (Jan 8, 2011)

I dont know of a siphon that has a 25 foot hose. But, I was thinking you could get a gravel vacuum from petsmart, and then go to homedepot or lowes, and get a 25 foot piece hose, add it to the gravel vacuum.


----------



## ORANGE (May 14, 2011)

Austins said:


> I dont know of a siphon that has a 25 foot hose. But, I was thinking you could get a gravel vacuum from petsmart, and then go to homedepot or lowes, and get a 25 foot piece hose, add it to the gravel vacuum.


I have a Moen faucet in my bathroom. I would need the correct adapter.. What kind of adapter would I need?


----------



## Austins (Jan 8, 2011)

I think what you want is one of these Aqueon Water Changer, I know someone who has this, and he hasnt had any complaints yet. It comes with everything you need.


----------



## ORANGE (May 14, 2011)

Austins said:


> I think what you want is one of these Aqueon Water Changer, I know someone who has this, and he hasnt had any complaints yet. It comes with everything you need.



It comes with the adapter?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The Aqueon is what I have. Same thing as a python, just a different comany. What you want to do with will depnd if you need an adapter. If you'll need to hook to a faucet, you'll need an adapter.

I only really needed mine during the Winter. Usually I just drag the hose in from outside. To remove the water I just start the siphon and stick the other end outside.


----------

